# E17... Sogno o son desto?

## skypjack

Salve a tutti...

Da poco ho messo su E17 e dopo poche ore già non c'era più ombra di alcuno WM o DE sul mio laptop...

Sono entusiasta, veramente incredibile!!

Ad ogni modo, avendo notato che tutte le discussioni in merito hanno una certa età, apro questo thread per raccogliere trucchi e aiuti sulla versione attuale di E17, direi radicalmente cambiata da un anno a questa parte...

Tanto per iniziare, qualche domanda per chi è più esperto di me:

- e_modules, evidence e altri programmi non ne vogliono sapere di configurarsi. non so se è un problema loro o mio, ma ad esempio per compilare evas ho dovuto togliere la use flag directfb. trucchi del genere per i programmi di cui sopra?

- mi pare che il formato eap abbia lasciato il passo a file .desktop o sbaglio? Lo chiedo perchè mi sono letto tutta la documentazione in merito per configrare la iBar ma... Non sono riuscito a creare file .eap!! in applications/all mi genera solo file .desktop...

- menù, questo sconosciuto!! Perchè dal menù di enlightenment non mi si presentano tutti i programmi di sistema? voglio dire: in e16 c'era una voce "rigenera menù" e nel menù stesso si accedeva a tutti i programmi di sistema. in e17 questo è impossibile?

- engage: ma come diavolo si fa funzionare? sto impazzendo!!

Ok... Per ora non ho altri dubbi, spero che qualcuno possa/sappia aiutarmi e che questo thread raccolga abbastanza trucchi e informazioni da tirarne fuori poi, chissà, una guida più completa per chi si avvicina nel futuro a E, come me, rimanendone colpito!!

Ringrazio tutti per la disponibilità e aspetto trepidante buone nuove...

----------

## phadron

posta uno screenshot tuo!

 :Laughing: 

----------

## thewally

 *phadron wrote:*   

> posta uno screenshot tuo!
> 
> 

 

Mi aggiungo alla coda, dal sito non mi sembra che sia cambiato un gran ché...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Vogliamo gli screenshots   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## skypjack

Onestamente al momento non è un granche, l'ho messa su da neanche una settimana e nel frattempo si è laureata la sorella della mia dolce metà e oggi è il compleanno della suddetta dolce metà, quindi ci ho dedicato poco tempo!!

Inoltre, come detto, non mi funziona engage perchè cerca i files eap che, appunto, credo siano stati sostituiti da i .desktop. Purtroppo la documentazione è ferma al 2005!!

Si sa niente, in merito?

----------

## Sephirot

se vuoi un consiglio iscriviti alla mailing list di e17, perche' di tutte queste cose se ne parla la' e se vuoi fare domande penso che quello sia il posto piu' adatto perche' ti rispondono gli sviluppatori stessi  :Smile: 

https://lists.sourceforge.net/lists/listinfo/enlightenment-users

----------

## skypjack

Oh... Thanks!!

Ma... In inglese? Non capirò un "H"!!

Speriamo bene...

Ma qualcuno è riuscito a compilare evidence?

----------

## Sephirot

si e' inglese... ti assicuro che ti conviene guardare li' pero', c'e' ogni risposta che cerchi.

----------

## skypjack

tu usi e17?

----------

## Sephirot

usavo

quando ho voglia di rimettermi a configurarlo lo reinstallo  :Smile: 

----------

## kaio

ma cos'è sto E17 ? (scusate l'ignoranza)

----------

## skypjack

La versione pre-alpha di enlightenment...

Una "desktop shell", come la definiscono gli sviluppatori, a metà fra un WM e un DE, ma, a mio parere, molto meglio di entrambi!!

Se hai tempo da perdere, te la consiglio proprio...

E poi, non credere a chi dice che devi perdere tempo a configurarla prima di poterlo usare: esiste sempre la shell per lanciare i programmi e nel frattempo configuri il tutto quando hai un minuto, un pò alla volta...

Te lo consiglio: voto 10 e lode!!

----------

## crisandbea

visto che sono nubbio per E17, per metterlo su posso eliminare tranquillamente gnome e tutto ciò che lo rigurada???  ho cercato un pò in giro, ma non ho trovato nulla che faceva al mio caso, esiste una guida per installarlo ovviamente su gentoo??? con le varie configurazioni????  

grazie a tutti

----------

## IlGab

 *Quote:*   

> visto che sono nubbio per E17, per metterlo su posso eliminare tranquillamente gnome e tutto ciò che lo rigurada???

 

Si, puoi eliminare tutto gnome e usare solo DR17, prima però ti conviene provarlo e vedere se ti trovi bene.

Un'altra cosa che puoi fare (almeno con la DR16 si faceva) è usare enlightenment come windows manager e gnome come desktop manager

 *Quote:*   

> ho cercato un pò in giro, ma non ho trovato nulla che faceva al mio caso, esiste una guida per installarlo ovviamente su gentoo??? con le varie configurazioni????

 

---> follow me <---

----------

## skypjack

Io ho sradicato kde e messo su enlightenment...

Senza rimorsi, senza dubbi!!

----------

## crisandbea

proverò 

grazie mille

----------

## crisandbea

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Io ho sradicato kde e messo su enlightenment...
> 
> Senza rimorsi, senza dubbi!!

 

io vorrei togliere gnome totalmente, e mettere su enlightenment soltanto, oltre alla guida del wiki, esiste altro che spieghi un attimo meglio come configurare enlightenment su gentoo?????

ciao e grazie

----------

## Ic3M4n

ehm... un consiglio spassionato... è tutto codice in cvs, quando qualcuno consiglia di mantenere un wm o de sostitutivo un motivo c'è... che anche se oggi tutto funziona domani potrebbe non essere ancora così.

----------

## skypjack

Beh... Se domani  qualcosa non funzionerà dopo un aggiornamento mi ritroverò una shell ad aspettarmi...

Allora, installerò un altro wm o de...  :Laughing: 

----------

## kingrebound

ciao,sono appena entrato anche io nel tunnel di e17...molto figo!!!

io ho fatto "andare" engage con gli eap seguendo il manuale e cercando sti eap in giro....solo che ho un muccio di maledetti errori nella shell ed un engage un po incasinato e inconfigurabile...se qualcuno riesce a capirci qualcosa...sono pronto ad ascoltare

ciao,notte

----------

## skypjack

Dove hai trovato eap?

Io non ne ho mai scovati...

Mi posteresti i link?

Thanks...

----------

## kingrebound

ecco il link

```

http://www.supriyadisw.net/2006/04/engage-on-dapper-drake

```

in fondo trovi file eap e order

mi serve aiuto con engage...mi da sempre errore caricamento modulo..

----------

## zolar czakl

Premesso che ho provato solo il LiveCD.

A titolo informativo

http://www.mail-archive.com/enlightenment-users@lists.sourceforge.net/msg09442.html

Notare l'autore.

----------

## kingrebound

gia rimosso...dopo tre blocchi del sistema dovuti, mi sembra, a continui overflow.

comunque rimane molto figo

----------

## skypjack

Io lo uso da circa un mese e non ho riscontrato grossi problemi.

Ovviamente è altamente instabile e ogni tanto un crash qua e là può capitare, ma resta una desktop shell di tutto rispetto.

In confronto a mostri sacri come Gnome e KDE, che richiedono giorni di compilazione anche su pc di ultima generzione, e risultano cmq pesanti e disperisivi, E17 è un'ottima alternativa per chi cerca qualcosa di leggero, veloce e completo.

Ovviamente, è in cvs con tutti i problemi del caso, ma ho scaricato e compilato un'immagine fortunata e ora prima di aggiornarlo me la godo!!  :Smile: 

Non si sa mai...

Poi, si vedrà, ma non lo toglierò solo perchè va domato: il suo bello è anche qusto!!

----------

## kingrebound

come hai detto sei fortunato...io non trovo molto bello che mentre si sta lavorando esca fuori una simpatica finestrella bianca con scritto qualcosa tipo "sono crashato,vuoi riavviare X o fare il recover?", e che qualunque cosa tu scelga il pc si inchiodi!!

dopo questo sfogo ripeto..FIGO,ma per ora non il top da usare stabilmente

----------

## skypjack

Momento: hai letto bene la finestrella?

Perchè le poche volte che è uscita a me me la sono cavata re-inizializzando E17, il che vuol dire danni quasi nulli!!

----------

## Sephirot

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se hai tempo da perdere, te la consiglio proprio...
> 
> E poi, non credere a chi dice che devi perdere tempo a configurarla prima di poterlo usare

 

non sono un po' in contraddizione queste due affermazioni?   :Rolling Eyes: 

cmq non ho mai detto che si perde tempo a configuarlo (anche se un po' e' vero, e chi lo usa lo sa, a meno che tu non voglia lasciare tutto di default), solo che in questo momento non ne ho voglia  :Wink: 

----------

## skypjack

Intendevo dire che per configurarla hai bisogno di tempo, ma che se non ce l'ahi è cmq usabile nelle sue impostazioni di default.

Chiaro, poi: la si può abbellire senza limiti!!  :Smile: 

----------

## mouser

Personalmente ho abbandonato E17 dopo circa 3 mesi di utilizzo per diversi motivi:

 - Errori più o meno sparsi durante il login anonimo su cvs: a volte ne aggiornavo i 3/4 e non completamente

 - Poca comodità nella configurazione: perchè cacchio devo per forza usare un tool che mi adatti l'immagine per     

   essere messa come sfondo?

 - Rabbia: accendere il pc, lanciare un'aggiornamento e trovarmi una interfaccia non usabile o completamente 

   resettata, magari dopo giorni di modifiche, mi fa in******e.

Poi sicuramente come estetica è molto bello, e sono riusciti a fare un'ottimo bilanciamento effetti grafici/leggerezza del sistema.... magari quando sarà un pò più maturo lo proverò di nuovo

Ovviamente tutto questo secondo le mie esperienze e IMHO.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

